

 Which Ben Affleck Acceptance Speech Do You Prefer? - njoglekar
http://neiljoglekar.com/which-ben-affleck-acceptance-speech-do-you-prefer/

======
larrik
Neil, just curious, but why do you feel this relevant to HN? Besides being
written by you, of course?

(I'm not trying to criticize, I think your answer would be valuable.)

~~~
ovoxo
The video is not relevant, but it allows him/them demo reelsurf using current
events

------
haxplorer
Didn't know Reelsurfer lets you create >1min clips. Is that a pro feature? It
always restricted me to a few seconds.

------
njoglekar
OP here, what do you think makes a good acceptance speech?

